

IPad publishing platform used for Popular Science now released (free download) - karl_nerd
http://www.magplus.com/

======
jreposa
free download...

$500/month if you actually want to distribute it

~~~
vnchr
Yeah, that was a let down.

Anyone know of a similar platform, free or lower fixed cost, to start your own
iPad magazine-like publication?

------
acangiano
"The permitted use of Mag+ Create is for the creation of digital content (but
this license excludes any right to deploy produced content on any tablet or
other mobile media device"

Am I missing something?

~~~
eli
Yeah the second half of that sentence, which explains (in admittedly pretty
mangled English) that distribution rights are covered in a separate document.

"Mag Create" lets you create content for free. But to distribute it you need
to pay for their "Publish" product.

